# 2006 Polo GTi mods?



## dfoolish1 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi guys,
i'm new to the VW scene. I've just got the 2006 Polo GTi with the 20V 1.8T engine putting out 110kW and 220Nm.
I've read about chipping etc etc, but they all refer to the older cars- i.e. Golf GTi 1.8T, Audi A3 1.8T etc. Can anyone confirm whether it is the same engine used in all these cars and therefore, should chips etc designed for the other cars work for the Polo GTi?
What power output should i be aiming for if i want a nice increase in power without shortening the lifespan engine and related parts? What are the recommended mod paths i should take? Chip and Filter set?
Can anyone recommend places in Sydney Australia to get my GTi modded or to but parts?
Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (dfoolish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfoolish1* »_Hi guys,
i'm new to the VW scene. I've just got the 2006 Polo GTi with the 20V 1.8T engine putting out 110kW and 220Nm.
I've read about chipping etc etc, but they all refer to the older cars- i.e. Golf GTi 1.8T, Audi A3 1.8T etc. Can anyone confirm whether it is the same engine used in all these cars and therefore, should chips etc designed for the other cars work for the Polo GTi?
What power output should i be aiming for if i want a nice increase in power without shortening the lifespan engine and related parts? What are the recommended mod paths i should take? Chip and Filter set?
Can anyone recommend places in Sydney Australia to get my GTi modded or to but parts?
Thanks for your help guys.

AFAIK it's the same motor that was in the MkIV GTi, so all mods applicable to that car can be done to yours... Chip, exhaust, filter and you'll maybe be looking at about 130ish kW, but I don't know for sure. You could go for the Revo reflash chip thingy, but the only dealer in Australia I could find is Advanced Motorsport Tuning. 
29 Ninganga Avenue
Kings Park, SA 5034
Australia
Phone: 61 8 8357 1047
Mobile Phone: 0412 196 193
Email: [email protected]
http://www.amtuning.com.au
I'm sure they'll put you in the right direction...
PS. We need pics of your car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## entity (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (dfoolish1)*

Have you tried looking in the Australian section of these forums (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=137) ? There are PoGo owners there who have already chipped their vehicles.


----------



## dfoolish1 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (WhitePoloCT)*

No worries- it's a stock silver GTi but i'll upload some pics on the wkend. Thanks for the info!


----------



## dfoolish1 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (entity)*

Entity- thanks for the pointer. Still a newbie.
This forum's going to get me fired... i'm spending more time reading it than doing work


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (dfoolish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfoolish1* »_Entity- thanks for the pointer. Still a newbie.
This forum's going to get me fired... i'm spending more time reading it than doing work









Have you discovered The Car Lounge yet? If you do, you really will spend all your time on this forum...


----------



## BradAtHome (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (dfoolish1)*

Wow awesome car, if its a 20v 1.8T im pretty sure its the same engine, whats the engine code it would be on the tag in the trunk by the spare tire under the matt most likely, thats where its been in all of my vws. im super jealous id dump my jetta 1.8t in a heart beat for a polo 1.8t
edit, 110 kw is 150hp right? if so yeah you have a regular 1.8 i dont know if you have the bigger turbo on it or not its still chippable in the us we have had 150 hp and 180 hp versions the 150 hp versions had a slightly smaller turbo but was still chippable for near similar gains to the bigger turbo, it was just how they ran it, the smaller turbo they ran like 8 psi on the larger turbo they ran 10-12 psi im pretty sure my info is correct for the most part, check out the 1.8T forum, but most likely you'd need a polo specific chip try giac or somone whos in europe or not in the us


_Modified by BradAtHome at 12:18 AM 4-24-2006_


----------



## KAJ85 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (dfoolish1)*

Hey dfoolish1,
Have a look at APR performance, they've got a chip that increases power to a claimed 152kW and 328Nm. Closest dealer to you is:
European Autotech Pty Limited
4 Polo Avenue, Unit 5
Mona Vale 
NSW 2103
tel: +61 2 9979.4484
fax: +61 2 9979.4384
http://www.europeanautotech.com.au
email: [email protected]
They're a bit pricy with the chip costing about $2000, but with an exhaust it would be well worth it. (I wouldn't get an exhaust from APR, their prices are ridiculous).
I'm going to hopefully be in a Polo GTI as soon as I can sell my current cars. Let me know how the chip goes if you decide to get one.
Ooops forgot the site. http://www.goapr.com.au/produc....html


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (KAJ85)*

Wow... 152kW and 328Nm, that is extreme... but then, so is $2000. That will be quick... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (WhitePoloCT)*

wow, a 1.8T in such a small car... just chip it and it will be a killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (dfoolish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfoolish1* »_No worries- it's a stock silver GTi but i'll upload some pics on the wkend. Thanks for the info!

Hey! We are still waiting for some pics of your car man! Post up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaxMan5 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (BradAtHome)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BradAtHome* »_
in the us we have had 150 hp and 180 hp versions the 150 hp versions had a slightly smaller turbo 


They both had a K03, the difference is the 180hp had a K03 sport, still the same size turbo, just a different compressor wheel.


----------



## dfoolish1 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (WhitePoloCT)*

Sorry guys, been too busy driving... haven't had time for photos yet.... will try to get onto it this wkend.


----------



## KAJ85 (Apr 25, 2006)

Can't wait until I can get in a Polo GTI. Need to sell my 2 rx7s that I have.


_Modified by KAJ85 at 1:14 AM 5-15-2006_


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (dfoolish1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dfoolish1* »_Sorry guys, been too busy driving... haven't had time for photos yet.... will try to get onto it this wkend.

Hehe... It's cool man, enjoy the car! If I were in your position I would feel the same way









Whenever you got the time it's cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: 2006 Polo GTi mods? (WhitePoloCT)*

Our Polo has been chipped for a month now. It is now being used as a daily driver and a company demo, it gets driven hard by all the different dealers up here in south east Queensland
















Here's a pic of it when we tried 18s, too wide








Polo GTI 1 - Golf GTI 0 








Here's a pic taken by the Queensland Police.








We scared the pants off an M3 driver the other night, the Polo is so quick from 0 to 60kmh, I think he is terrified of Polos now


----------



## klunbo (May 9, 2003)

i wish we get the polos in canada


----------



## sleepbelowstars (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (klunbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klunbo* »_i wish we get the polos in canada









We want them here in the U.S. as well.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: (klunbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *klunbo* »_i wish we get the polos in canada









A very good time to bring it now and steal some yaris buyers.


----------



## graeme86 (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: (someguy123)*

Hey Guy......bookends!
























I wonder if they send a bill to the other guy in the photo as well?












_Modified by graeme86 at 2:47 AM 5-23-2006_


----------

